# New Orleans Hornets (11-6) vs. Dallas Mavericks (11-5)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA 
7:00pm CST











































































Preview​
_After extending their home winning streak against one opponent, the Dallas Mavericks' next task is to maintain the longest current winning streak among North America's four major sports over another._


_The Mavericks look to win their 22nd consecutive meeting with the New Orleans Hornets when the Southwest division rivals open their four-game season series on Saturday.

Dallas has not lost to New Orleans (11-6) since a 104-99 road loss on Nov. 19, 1999 in Charlotte, N.C. The Mavericks have since won 10 straight road meetings in Charlotte, New Orleans and Oklahoma City.

Last season, Dallas opened up double-digit leads in the first quarter in all four meetings. Dirk Nowitzki averaged 20.0 points on 57.1 percent shooting in those games and Josh Howard added 19.5 points while shooting 54.2 percent.

The Hornets shot just under 40 percent over the four games, and frustrations boiled over after Dallas' 105-89 win on March 27 when New Orleans coach Byron Scott claimed his team quit.

"I think they saw a mountain that couldn't be moved," he said after the loss. "They said, `We can't even push it. It's not going anywhere.' I don't care if it can be moved or not. You keep pushing. You keep trying to move it. We stopped."_

More

I hope Tyson is ok to play tonight and most of all, I :gopray: the Hornets end this drought of losing to the Mavs. Go Hornets!!!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Brandon Bass will drop 82 on us.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Ooohh, this may be THE night...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Ahrgg, it hurts to see Peja miss those clutch shots.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

supermati said:


> Ahrgg, it hurts to see Peja miss those clutch shots.


Quote me wrong.

We're going OT.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

we won!!! throw that losing streak out the damn window.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Almost ten years, but it's done now, the crowd look so energic.

And oh yeah, Scott got his first win vs Dallas on his career.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yay Hornets!

Yay Bass!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

LOSING STREAK TO DALLAS SNAPPED!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't think the Hornets were going to win because they looked so tired in the fourth quarter.The Dallas announcers were talking about how much their bench outscored ours,but the bench hardly played after the second quarter.I think CP would have had a triple double if he'd grabbed the rebound on that airball with four seconds left.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Play of the day...





































Mavs will want serious revenge on the 14th.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I now truly understand the meaning of weak in the knees. While I was waiting to see if that shot was going to fall, I thought my knees was actually going to give out on me. When that shot went in, I've never screamed and jumped like that at a basketball game. I thought my voice was going to be gone this morning. Awesome win.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I now truly understand the meaning of weak in the knees. While I was waiting to see if that shot was going to fall, I thought my knees was actually going to give out on me. When that shot went in, I've never screamed and jumped like that at a basketball game. I thought my voice was going to be gone this morning. Awesome win.



That was awesome! CP said that was the best shot ever. He said he thought the one Peja hit against Minnesota last year was something but this one was even more. 

It's a good thing Peja is 6'10 and his shot goes up high because Diop was right on him. It was awesome. I liked to had lost my mind too when he hit that.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It was a great shot, no doubt, but the Mavs should be able to deny him the ball with only six seconds on the clock. I would have also preferred not putting a seven footer on him, doesn't make much sense.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul and Peja post big win

I posted the link but it keeps bringing me to Peja's Haier Play of the Day


----------

